# Is Amending Sandy Soil Pointless



## mobiledynamics (Aug 9, 2020)

Any organic matter I get is -good-

I usually put sulphur around the drip line of my acid loving shrubs this time of the year and late fall.
Not sure if it's doing anything since bearing the sandy soil - doesn't- it just leech away. 
Haven't take a soil test. I'm just applying it for good practice on acidying certain shrubs


----------



## Deadlawn (Sep 8, 2020)

Not pointless. True that sandy soil will hold less nutrients than heavier soils, but it will still be available.


----------

